# Ebony stain on Oak with white grain



## Jshapl1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Can any body give recommendations on how to stain White oak Black or Ebony and give it a white grain effect so there is a huge contrast. Without having the white bleed into the black or vice versa. I have seen this in a picture years ago and am trying to duplicate it for a whole kitchen from scratch. 
The White grain made up perhaps 2 % max of the wood surface but was very white and the black had no bleed or graying. So i am not sure what came first white or black. 
Any ideas...?


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

These days that is called a ceruse finish. 

1. Orbital sand to 180 grit make sure there are no cross grain scratches by using a bright light at a low raking angle.
2. Wire brush the pores of the oak to open them up more.
3. Stain black with your stain of choice. I prefer an NGR black dye with a black pigmented stain wiped over after the dye dries.
4. Wash coat of sealer. I don't know what kind of system you are using but use a thin version of it (at least 50/50 mix solvent/finish)After drying scuff LIGHTLY with a red scotch brite pad. Just until it feels nice to your hand, you are not removing the sealer!
5. Use an oil based paste wood filler (Sherwin Williams makes a good one, there are many) tinted white. Wipe or brush it on liberally making sure you get it in every pore while still wet. Let it flash for 4-5 min. Don't wait too long or it will be too hard to get off.
6. Using a rubber squeegee or a urethane tile float squeegee off all of the excess filler. You can do a final cleanup with a rag stretched over a sanding block so you don't wipe the white out of the pores. You should now have a black background and white pores. Allow thew filler to dry according to the label instructions before preceding.
With the Sherwin Williams product no sanding is required just apply a full wet coat of sealer and finish as you would anything else.

This finish can also be done with a glaze but I don't think it gives the same clarity of the grain structure that a filler does. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jshapl1 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Many Thanks*

So far that seems to be working. With a bit of practice i think that is what i am looking for. Greatly appreciated for the advise. :thumbsup:

Jeremy


----------

